# Zenec E3715 Mirror Image



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been trying to set the reversing camera to mirror image. Looked through all the bumph that came with it and no mention of how to do it. I gave up in the end and emailed Burstner, at last recieved a reply today with instructions. 

So for anyone with the same problem:

You need to pull out the unit from the dash and look at the back for a thin Yellow wire. Disconnect the wire and you should now have mirror image. I have not had chance to do it myself yet but will let you know at the weekend.

Regards

Dill


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I've a 3715 too but not heard/read about 'mirror image'. Could you explain what it does and why one would want it please?


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

mgdavid said:


> I've a 3715 too but not heard/read about 'mirror image'. Could you explain what it does and why one would want it please?


It allows the image to be as though you were actually looking out of the back of the motorhome rather than viewing via a reversing mirror. i.e. a horizontal flip


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer mine to look straight down the back of the van so the bumper is at the bottom of the screen, and right is right on the screen, mine changes on a button to different views, it's the only one which makes sense to me.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

mgdavid said:


> I've a 3715 too but not heard/read about 'mirror image'. Could you explain what it does and why one would want it please?


I suppose if you use the camera just for reversing, you probebly would be ok without mirror image. As I tow a small car behind us, it helps when overtaking etc etc.

As it is now when I look through the camera the curb is on my right and I want to view the curb on my left. If the curb on your camera is to the left, then it's already been done.

Dill


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks, so you want it to work as if you're looking in a rear view mirror, yes mine does, I can't imagine why it would be designed to work any other way :surprise:


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

mgdavid said:


> Thanks, so you want it to work as if you're looking in a rear view mirror, yes mine does, I can't imagine why it would be designed to work any other way :surprise:


'cos when you reverse a car you would often look over your shoulder and see the real world the correct way round. I tried mine on both settings and couldn't decide which I preferred.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hang on chaps been today and no joy. My unit came out pretty easy by levering from the top. Looked for thin yellow wire. The only yellow wire I found is going into a fused connection box. And that wasn't it. All other Yellows are all RCA connectors so back to square one. 

I will contact them and try again. 

Dill


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

andytw said:


> 'cos when you reverse a car you would often look over your shoulder and see the real world the correct way round. I tried mine on both settings and couldn't decide which I preferred.


Having driven vans and motorhomes and sports cars where over-the-shoulder vision is non-existent for many years and miles, I find it far easier to use just mirrors (well-adjusted of course).
With the modern trend of high waistlines, rear seat headrests and tinted glass you can often see naff-all over the shoulder anyway, mirrors are far more reliable and safer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sort of still on topic, I have noticed over the years that many people (mainly of one gender) seem to think that on the steering wheel when reversing, left and right are reversed, and cannot park etc, lord knows ho they would cope with a trailer.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I must curb my instinct to look at the kerb.

I am surprised that reversing the image is a hardware option.

Both camera systems I have used it is simply an option in the set-up menus.

I wonder if they are confusing the yellow wire with the auto-switch-on of the appropriate camera (if two fitted) when reverse gear is selected.

I would have another go with the menus or better still get an 11 year old who will probably sort it in seconds!:grin2:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

pippin said:


> I must curb my instinct to look at the kerb.
> 
> I am surprised that reversing the image is a hardware option.
> 
> ...


Definitely cannot be done in settings. It's a Waeco single lens camera.

Dill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll be the monitor where you adjust things, the camera just provides the image on all the ones I've seen, but I haven't seen them all of course 

Any chance of a picture or three?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just Googled Zenec E3715 and notice that it is an integrated system.

I think you might be better off contacting Zenec direct to see if there is a software update to accommodate reversed reversing camera camera images.

It seems from what you say that your system is not compatible with the Waeco camera.

There is quite a lot of info on the Zenec site about software updates.

PS Given the high status of Bürstner within the Hymer group I am surprised they didn't fit a two-camera system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found this
http://www.zenec.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Z-E3715/Product_catalogue/Z-E3715_leaflet_EN.pdf

And this
http://www.zenec.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Z-E3715/Device_Manuals/Z-E3715_UserManual_Web_EN.pdf


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I've just located the spec sheet for my camera, under Image Mode there are 3 options, Mirror, Normal and Mirror/Normal switch.
The Mirror box is ticked, so that's all this one does. 
Presumably other (better or more expensive?) models have the switch.

PS - don't ask the make/model of camera, it didn't come with the Zenec, there's nothing on the spec sheet or the box, it was bought for me by my vehicle electronics mate who fitted it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For near £800 they should provide a banksman :roll:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Found this
> http://www.zenec.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Z-E3715/Product_catalogue/Z-E3715_leaflet_EN.pdf
> 
> And this
> http://www.zenec.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Z-E3715/Device_Manuals/Z-E3715_UserManual_Web_EN.pdf


Thanks Kev saved me a job.
Yes that's the thing, I must have read through that manual 3 or 4 times no mention of how to change image. All it says that the camera can be controled by the touch screen.

I have sent Zenec two emails and not one reply. I have rang and asked two burstner dealers, one says sorry can't help contact Zenec, and the other says never come across that problem contact burstner support which I did. I have even contacted Zenec UK authorized installers and asked if an update is available for this problem they didn't know either. The latest update is the same version as mine.

The Single Lens Waeco camera is what Burstner fits as standard so should be compatable all other functions work perfectly.

I know it's not a matter of life and death and could use the mirrors, would of liked to change to mirror image.

I certainly wouldn't have given £700 for this, it's not all that good. >

Dill


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I paid around that for mine, and think it's effing brilliant.
As I intimated in my last post, the mirror image is nothing to do with Zenec, it's a function of the camera.
Which model of Waeco do you have? I see Dometic list at least 11 different models.,


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

mgdavid said:


> I paid around that for mine, and think it's effing brilliant.
> As I intimated in my last post, the mirror image is nothing to do with Zenec, it's a function of the camera.
> Which model of Waeco do you have? I see Dometic list at least 11 different models.,


The Camera is the Waeco Perfect View Cam 50

Thanks

Dill


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Dill said:


> The Camera is the Waeco Perfect View Cam 50
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dill


http://www.dometic.co.uk/product/waeco-perfectview-cam-50/

Good; the camera spec says mirror image 'can be set' so clearly a function of the camera, we just need to find out how! 
Have you had any luck in tracing a phone number for the manufacturer?

.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

mgdavid said:


> http://www.dometic.co.uk/product/waeco-perfectview-cam-50/
> 
> Good; the camera spec says mirror image 'can be set' so clearly a function of the camera, we just need to find out how!
> Have you had any luck in tracing a phone number for the manufacturer?
> ...


Yes I have a number for Germany, I did try to ring them but got no joy.

I had a thought yesterday about the connections they are not the usual waeco type but RCA. So I wonder if they have used something like an Amp 100 which may have a switch for mirror image. No time until next weekend to trace camera wiring.

Thanks for your help guys

Dill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

In our experience, the cameras just supply the video signal with the reversing lines imposed. Our 7" monitor provides the image handling to flip side to side or upside down or mirrored.

We have twin cameras on the trailer and will have the same on the Mercedes, select one to suit which side of the road we are driving on.

Ours are radio linked, not cabled.










Although not in shot, the rear cameras allow us to see behind when reversing normally or on the front towbar:





Peter


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

This is what they may have used.

http://www.my-caravanning.com/SYS/CONNECTION-BOX/55020

Dill


----------

